
It Was Never Going to Work, So Let’s Have Some Tea - fbuilesv
https://vimeo.com/146524997
======
AstroJetson
Highly amusing, if you have 30 mins to spend listening to the life of a sysop
or how screwed up some of the startup culture is, this would be a good choice.

